# 2018 Golf SE Auto - Keyless Access Faulty warning light



## Happy Golfer (Jan 7, 2019)

This warning light is really starting to kill the great vibe I got when I bought this car last September. I've had it to the VW dealership service center 5 times now for the same issue. Of course this is intermittent and is impossible to predict when it will happen. Yellow triangle with "!" appears between the tach and speedometer at push button start along with the text "Keyless Access Faulty". Text goes away but leaves the triangle. Looking at the touchscreen and selecting CAR reveals same text along with vehicle diagram showing yellow highlighting the steering column/dash. Lights and text disappear on opening/closing driver door. Trips to the dealer in order:

1) 2 months after purchase - Service guy said the key fobs needed new batteries. Batteries replaced.
2) Early 2019 - Service guy said it needs a new keyless entry antenna. Bring the car back when part comes in.
3) 1 week later - part comes in. Car goes back to shop. They ordered the wrong part and have to order it again.
4) About a week later - new antenna comes in. Car back in shop. Antenna replaced.
5) Months later - Service guy says he'll replace the Kessy module. Bring back when part arrives.
6) Week later - part comes in. Car back in shop. Module replaced along with some wiring change the tech thought it needed.
7) Present - Service guy says leave it with us and we'll try to replicate the problem. Spoiler alert - they haven't seen it while in shop.

Ok, so I guess that's 7 trips total. I mentioned (a few times) the comment someone left on another post in this forum about it being a faulty passenger door sensor on that person's car. Service guy says he'll look into it but I doesn't believe that's the problem. Yes I mentioned again that the warning is cleared on opening/closing door.

So far I've got to drive a Golf Sportwagen S (nice), a Tiguan S (meh), and a Tiguan SEL (much nicer than base but still way too big for me - also way too many annoying driver aids that beep).

Any thoughts or advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Revolting (Mar 2, 2018)

Does it happen in the same physical location (e.g. in your garage)? Could be RF from something nearby. I had a bike computer that wouldn't work when my headlight was on and a wifi router that messed up my phone.


----------

